# Squealing when start up and sharp turns of wheel



## nickdbt (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 2000 Nissan Altima SE (157,000 miles) and the problem is at start up it will squeal for 2-3 seconds and stop but will also squeal when i turn the wheel sharply in either direction, at this time the battery light and brake light will come on. I replaced the power steering fluid and it seemed to help a little bit but it will still squeal when the wheel is turned all the way in either direction. I was thinking maybe the serpentine belt or even the power steering pump itself. If anyone knows anything about this problem please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## BigRed163T (Oct 25, 2009)

I would check the belt for cracking and/or contamination with oil or antifreeze. I would also recommend checking the belt tensioner to be sure it moves freely to apply the necessary tension to the belt. Start there and let us know what you find.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds to me like a loose or worn belt.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree it sounds like either a loose or worn belt. Check that tensioner and idler pulleys are turning freely as well.


----------

